# Endoscopic balloon dilation of ileal pouch stricture?



## jrlee (Jan 13, 2009)

Pt is status total colectomy with an ileal pouch that has a stricture. Scope was placed through anus and advanced into ileal pouch up to the stricture. This was then TTS balloon dilated. Biopsies were also obtained. I think 4*4*386 is correct for the biopsies but cannot find a code for the balloon dilation. 

4*5*386-52 was mentioned to me. 

I might bill *44386* & *44799* unlisted procedure, intestine. 

Is there a correct way to bill for this? Any input would be appreciated, thanks!


----------

